# DNS servers in ipconfig has question marks



## t8rtot (Aug 4, 2006)

DNS servers in ipconfig has question marks...I have tried everything by flushing the DNS, releasing/renewing, checking for Spyware, used LSPFix, and nothing has worked...Anyone want to tackle this? Also I would post the IP configs but I don't know how...Please someone help? Thanks in advanced...:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## t8rtot (Aug 4, 2006)

Here it is...I hope that someone has a cure...Thanks!

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\KA THAO>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : YANGFAMILY
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-56-09-99-A1
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
?
?
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, August 06, 2006 1:40:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, August 06, 2006 1:40:35 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\KA THAO>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There are several of odd things going on there. You also have two listings for IP address, one with a ?.

Have you tried resetting the stack to installation defaults? Here's the process.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## rajthampi (Oct 30, 2004)

*Did you check the language settings?*

Well I don't know how ridiculous this may sound. Last time during my visit to bahrain, I came across a PC which only shows ??? when I run Ipconfig/all command & after spending sometime I found that that particular PC's regional settings were causing the problem.
Please check the regional settings & switch to Engish united states and see whether your computer returns numerics instead of ?

regards



johnwill said:


> For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
> --- or ---
> For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:
> 
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Good point, regional settings would have never occured to me. :smile:


----------

